# Sattelklemme fürs RM 9



## Chainrider (11. Dezember 2008)

Hola!
Kann mir jmd helfen?
Ich bin auf der  Suche nach einer Klemme, hab den Rahmen aber noch nicht bei mir zu Hause, will aber schon alles vorbereiten.
Stütze 26,8 mm hab ich schon.
Kennt einer das Maß?

Dankeee 

[email protected]


----------



## Chainrider (18. Dezember 2008)

immer noch niemand ne idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüner Hulk (18. Dezember 2008)

Probiers mal im RM7 Thread.


----------

